# 2000 Nuwa Snowbird Se 102



## Custer Campers (Apr 14, 2012)

View attachment DSCN2336 - Shortcut.zip
This camper has 3 slides, a fireplace, queen bed, never used awning, ac, and is 34 feet long. Selling due to owner not camping anymore. It is in great shape and clean.
View attachment DSCN2337 - Shortcut.zip
View attachment DSCN2338 - Shortcut.zip
View attachment DSCN2339 - Shortcut.zip
View attachment DSCN2340 - Shortcut.zip
$12,500.00


----------

